# WAHOO,AJs,amacos,grouper and snapper



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

'Great day to be on the water.' Seas 1 to 2,and aclear sky.Our plans were to do a little grouper fishing around the yellow gravel with maybe a aj or two to boot. As we arrived at our spot, the bottom screen was lit up with fish, from the bottom to about 120 feet from the surface. Rick and Jason down first with hook ups with aj's as fast as they could get down. West and I went down with bottom bait. Here is where the trip went south. Rick had put a fly line out on the fin-nor spinner. As I was just standing there it went off, I grab it and to my surprise about 200 yards smoked off. I called wahoo, and the crew set the floating ball up with the anchor line attached. Off we went to follow the fish.Thirty minutes later the 38# wahoo was in the boat. Now to get back on anchor. There is the ball, BUT, its moving. Yeah you guess it NO rope. So for the rest of the dayit was drift fishing. Winds now blowing 10 to 15 out of the east , so we decided to do a little jigging. Rick's 38 # aj was a hand fullbut they went down over and over again. They must like self induced pain. It was time to call it a day, so we headed back to Sherman cove. It was still early soI got on the phone with my son Tim at work and asked him if he could meet us a the dock with and anchor and some live shimp. So back out to catch a few snapper on a short hole. Plans for Saturday WAHOO. Gene


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work Gene!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice HOO!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice HOO :letsdrink


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Darn nice HOO!! Way to do it !! Great fishing!!

Can anyone share the numbers for this place called

yellow gravel????:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wondering if it was Latkowski that threw the anchor ball over the side {just kidding Rick is a good hand}. You guys are tearing em up. Nice job on the Wahoo.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding, and overcoming the tossed anchor to boot..:bowdown


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, that is a great day one the water. :bowdown

What model Hydra-Sport is that?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Hangout (4/25/2008)*Man, that is a great day one the water. :bowdown
> 
> What model Hydra-Sport is that?


 The HYDRA-SPORT is a 2650 Vector CC with twin 2007 225 mercury 4 strokes.Gene


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a sweet ride. I've got a H-S 2250 Vector and love it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *wrightackle (4/25/2008)*Just wondering if it was Latkowski that threw the anchor ball over the side {just kidding Rick is a good hand}. You guys are tearing em up. Nice job on the Wahoo.


Yes it was rick and jason that made the connection no kidding


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Awsome job Gene. Good to see Wes got out with you, I haven't talked with him in a while. Also good to hear it wasn't him that made the anchor ball connection.

Bob Call


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch y'all!!! :clap:clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! Great "mixed bag" catch! Sounds like the fishing skills are alot better than the "fire drills". (ha ha ha) 'Cause that's what it's like when your trying to get "off the hook" & follow a HOT fish! At least you got your ball back. Several years ago "we lost it all" when a green hand got confused & mishandled the "break free" procedure when we went after a really hot fish on a fly line that turned out to be a 78# cobia!

Great recovery & thanks for the post & esp. the pic's.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (4/24/2008)*Darn nice HOO!! Way to do it !! Great fishing!!
> Can anyone share the numbers for this place called
> yellow gravel????:bowdown:bowdown


Run out to the SSW about 25 or so miles. Start somewere around 30 46 and 087 25. From there work your way south looking at your bottom machine. The area just south or there is full of rocks. You may find a area that has not been touch in weeks or months. The current can be fast. Set out a fly line you never know what you can catch there. In the last two months recess has pulled grouper to 48# off there and sometimes limited out on scamp. Live bait is a must for scamp, small pinfish work great. Catch your gruts,white snapper and mingo befor you get there sometimes that makes the difference. See you out there Gene and crew


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

great job fellas, sounds like a good day always a good report Gene!


----------

